# Happy Pie and Beer Day



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Pizza pies and fruit pies for us. Only ginger beer for me today but plenty refreshing!

Hope folks have a good weekend with family. We are even having a social distanced dinner with our friends in their backyard.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

I have to admit as soon as I saw “Happy Pie” in the title my heart skipped a beat and I thought we were getting a report from Ridge on the Piebald bull from year’s past. It’s amazing how even thinking of that elk can quicken my heartbeat. That’s the pie I want. Made my weekend better by just thinking about him, so thanks.


----------

